# Mon Ibook G4 ne monte plus mon disque dur externe



## jbmayenson (10 Septembre 2007)

Je connecte mon disque dur externe Iomega HDD en Firewire sur mon iBookG4....et rien ne se passe.
Je ne peux plus acc&#232;der aux documents dans mon disque.
Je suis aller dans Utilitaire de disque pour essayer de le remonter...rien n'y fait....
J'ai m&#234;me essayer de v&#233;rifier et de r&#233;parer le disque....mais il ne va pas au bout...
Voila ce que je recois comme message:

V&#233;rifier et r&#233;parer le disque &#8220;Iomega HDD&#8221;
V&#233;rification du volume HFS Plus.
V&#233;rification du fichier des exc&#232;s de donn&#233;es de blocs.
V&#233;rification du catalogue.
Lien de parent&#233; non valide
La v&#233;rification du volume a &#233;chou&#233;.

Erreur : La t&#226;che sous-jacente a signal&#233; un &#233;chec &#224; la fermeture


1 volume HFS v&#233;rifi&#233;
	1 volume n'a pu &#234;tre r&#233;par&#233; &#224; cause d'une erreur



Neamoins, il m'&#233;jecte bien le disque.
Que me reste-t-il &#224; faire? 
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider? J'ai besoin de r&#233;cup&#233;rer rapidement mes donn&#233;es, qui me sont essentielles pour mon travail.
Merci d'avance


----------



## apenspel (11 Septembre 2007)

Salut et bienvenue.
Refais la r&#233;paration une dizaine de fois. Si &#231;a ne fonctionne pas, il faudrait passer &#224; Disk Warrior. Sans garantie.


----------

